# My skin is horrible.



## Verient (Oct 31, 2008)

I have really bad spots and it's a pain in the bum. I want nice clear skin like most people do. I currently use bodyshop seaweed face wash, toner and moisturiser. My face is just horrible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm not sure what to do...

EDIT-
Pictures added...urgh..can't believe I'm putting these on.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 31, 2008)

Have you talked to a dermatology before? How long have you been using The Body Shop seaweed products? Did you breakout before using them?


----------



## Verient (Oct 31, 2008)

Never talked to anyone before.

I've been using it about a week...my skin hasn't really changed.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 31, 2008)

i used tbs seaweed stuff, too and it did nothing. it depends alot on what kind of acne you have as to what the best action is to get rid of it. are you getting whiteheads? blackheads? boils/cysts?


----------



## talste (Oct 31, 2008)

Maybe try a cleanser & toner with AHA's or BHA's in it, I have used Paula's Choice, Eucerin & DDF with good results but it may be too harsh on sensitive skin.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Oct 31, 2008)

What skin type do you have? I have oily/combination and honestly Biore's products have made such a HUGE difference in my skin its ridiculous. I use Blemish Fighting Ice Cleanser and Nourish Moisture Lotion with SPF15. I also use the pore strips every 1-2 weeks as needed (I get blackheads on my nose). And a lot of times depending on your skin, it may take a few weeks to notice a significant change


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 31, 2008)

i like aveeno clear complexion.
and Clinique 3 step program.. but yeah depends on your skin type.

If its just regular acne getting rid of breakouts is a whole life change.
Drinks lots of water, green tea, don't touch your face and use hand santizer, use a separate cloths/towels for your face, change your pillow case often, clean your makeup brushes always!
hopefully you can see a derma if its bad acne.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 31, 2008)

Seaweed has a lot of iodine which can increase acne, also added fragrances are irritants.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 1, 2008)

I took a look at those TBS products you use, and it seems like maybe you need to use something specifically designed for acne-prone skin. Have you ever tried Proactiv? It's been a life-saver for me! My skin's almost perfect when I use the Proactiv 3-step system. I have very acne-prone skin, and my pores clog if I just think about it, so I have to use a skincare regimen that addresses that. I still get an occasional blemish, but it's nothing like the explosion it would be otherwise. I cannot use non-medicated skincare unless I want my skin to look like hell. I also use DDF's Brightening Cleanser (in place of the Proactiv cleanser at night), and it's made a huge difference in the clarity of my skin as well as keeping my pores cleaner. HTHS! I know how hard it is to find a good routine. I've suffered from acne in one form or another for over half my life. Good luck!


----------



## Verient (Nov 1, 2008)

I have combo skin. I have whiteheads and black heads. My spots are jsut usually red bumps...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 1, 2008)

I use the seaweed stuff, too and it didn't change anything. 
The Pore Minimizer? No effect at all!

It is ok though it doesn't break my super oily skin out but doesn't make it any better so after I am finished with it I will switch to Biotherm.


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 1, 2008)

With the type of acne you have _photo therapy_ could work miracles, it's moderately expensive though


----------



## Verient (Nov 1, 2008)

Never heard of it..


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 1, 2008)

It's a great technique that either a derm. or esthetician performs that uses light/heat, and it's perfect for the type of acne you have, I think I got 3 or 4 procedures done and while I still get a pimple here and there I NEVER get them around my mouth anymore(which is the area I got treated) I'm pretty sure it's a hundred dollars a session.


----------



## Verient (Nov 1, 2008)

Urrgh I don't think I'd be able to afford that. I'm only 15..


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 2, 2008)

Salicylic acid.  (I love Paula's choice, its got the right pH, no added junk like fragrance,etc, and it is priced reasonabley)


----------



## Lalai (Nov 23, 2008)

I have dry skin but here's a couple of inexpensive tricks that helped me:

- avoid using products with stuff that clogs up your pores, e.g. mineral oils (paraffinum liquidum being the most common one), primers with loads of silicones.) If you google for comedogenic ingredients, you should gets loads of sites with lists that might help you. 
I have a friend who has combination skin and she says she can't use any products that have oils in them because zits will follow soon after. So even using natural oils like olive oil might be a no-no for you.

- stop using dairy products. This doesn't work for everyone but it works for me. I used to drink loads of milk and use milk products a lot and as a result I also got loads of zits and espescially those that are under the skin and impossible to pop. I've minimised my milk intake (only a drop for coffee etc) and get big zits only when I lapse into eating stuff with milk. otherwise it's just the odd tiny zit every once in a while. 

- this isn't exactly a tip on how to get rid of the zits but I've found out that a pale yellow concealer really fades out the red effectively. The annoying this is, though, that concealers that cover enough usually have paraffinum liquidum in them which causes more zits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I just apply it carefully on the zits so as not to spread it on the surrounding skin and once it gets less red I move on to something else.


You're pretty young so the zits might go away once you get older but I'd still go see a doctor if I was you. It's pointless to feel bad about yourself when there's help around.


----------



## deabella (Nov 23, 2008)

I have oily skin so I don't know if this will work the same way for you, but my skin care routine is very simple. I just use 'Pure Luxe' Soothing Calamine soap 2x a day and 'Queen Helene' Mint Julep Masque 2x a week. I don't know if I can post links for you so you might want to google those. 

My skin was reaally bad! Now I'm just suffering from the scars it left behind but I can honestly say I have no more pimples. I'm still working on the scars thing, but it's nothing concealer can't hide.


----------



## FlashBang (Nov 23, 2008)

Everybody's skin is different and even though we can be categorised as oily, dry, dehydrated etc, everyones reaction to certain products will vary immensely.

Ideally, you need to consult a dermatologist who will evaluate your skin type and figure out a cleaning regime that best suits you as well as products suitable for your skin.

Fortunately, your blemishes look like they are hormonal and wont be there forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but what you need to watch out for is any possible scarring or underlying damage that you may do to your skin while trying to treat your skin problems.

The best solution is to make sure you thoroughly cleanse and clean your skin every day, by the way, alot of products which cleanse such as make-up removing cleansers can actually clog your pores so if you do use any, make sure you wash your face afterwards.

Retinol is great for drying up spots and also acts as an exfoliator, since your 15 I wouldnt recommend anything higher than a .5% concentrate, used on the evenings and about 3 times a week.
Try washing your face with a simple gel facial wash and using an oil free moisturiser and make sure you only exfoliate once a week, just to get rid of some of the dirt on the upper epidermis.
Exfoliation increases the release of sebum which can cause spots and break outs, so never do this any more than once.
A clay mask is also good for drying up excess oils in the skin, try using one of these once a week too.

As always, what you can do for your skin always depends on your budget. One thing I cannot stand sometimes, is when I watch people get suckered and sometimes almost bullied into buying a product that I can guarantee, will not work. 
Most products over the counter dont work, its a harsh fact and it doesnt matter how expensive they are.
Have you tried going to your parents for a financial boost? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, skin can play a huge role on your confidence, its not about vanity. 

Theres a brand called Skinceuticals, some of it is pricey but not as much as some and they really do work. You would have to go to a specialist to get these because you cant buy them over the counter. For you, I'd recommend the Retinol .5% if you buy just one thing from them, make sure its this, it is amazing and will work wonders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, you could try visiting your GP, he might prescribe something for you, minocin for example or maybe even the pill - sometimes spots and breakouts are caused by an internal reaction to the hormone testosterone, the pill blocks this.
I would use the medicine as an absolute last resort though, because the side effects could be nasty, especially with the minocin, which may get rid of the spots on your face but will instead cause them on other parts of your body like your chest or back or even both.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Verient* 

 
_Urrgh I don't think I'd be able to afford that. I'm only 15.._

 
at your age the problem could very well be hormonal, in which case nothing except hormone therapy can fix it.


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 24, 2008)

I had bad skin as a teenager as well & was very oily. The + side of having oily skin is that you won't age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I would suggest that you go see a dermatogist.

I get glycolic peels 1x a month & my skin regiment is as follows:
*cleanse - Neova purifying facial wash
* Moisterize Day & night I use Neova during the day w/ SPF & night I use Neova Intermediate
* Neova Microdermabrasion scub 2x a week

The Neova line is pricey but it works for me. I have very sensitive skin.

I wouldn't use a lot of new products on your skin if you are trying to clear up the acne. Drink plenty of water also.


----------

